# Chloe Everston Bag



## Miss World

Hi, i searched this thread to see if there was any information about the brand new style Chloe Everston bag, but there doesn't seem to be a thread dedicated to this bag yet, so i thought i'd start a thread. 

I have been eyeing this bag online and finally got to see it in real life and the leather is absolutely beautiful and thick and looks like it will wear and age really well. It has a structured look to it, but it slouches a bit making it look very cool and the bag isn't heavy at all. Plus it comes with a long strap that can be used on the shoulder or worn across the body. 

I am buying this bag within the next couple of days, but can't decide if i should go for classic black, deep blue or beige in this Everston tote. I have a lot of black bags, so i thought i should try something different, but was wondering if blue handbags are versatile enough to wear with most outfits? If anyone has any expereicne with blue bags from any brand would be great to hear your thoughts. If you guys help, would be much appreciated


----------



## dcampbell

This bag is gorgeous!! If it's more of a navy blue you could get away with it being versatile for most outfits. I would go with the black or blue!!


----------



## Miss World

dcampbell said:


> This bag is gorgeous!! If it's more of a navy blue you could get away with it being versatile for most outfits. I would go with the black or blue!!



Thanks for the reply,  Yes the Everston bag i saw is definitely a darker shade of blue, not bright blue. The shape of the bag is really my style as it is a great medium size and fits a lot inside. The only problem i'm having is chosing the color. I think the blue is divine, but black is a classic that goes with anything and everything. I fear that i'm going to end up buying both the black and the blue because i can't decide  I have seen many ladies on the purse forum buying one particular style of handbag in multiple different colors, maybe i'll have to do that too.


----------



## oscarlilytc

Miss World said:


> Thanks for the reply,  Yes the Everston bag i saw is definitely a darker shade of blue, not bright blue. The shape of the bag is really my style as it is a great medium size and fits a lot inside. The only problem i'm having is chosing the color. I think the blue is divine, but black is a classic that goes with anything and everything. I fear that i'm going to end up buying both the black and the blue because i can't decide  I have seen many ladies on the purse forum buying one particular style of handbag in multiple different colors, maybe i'll have to do that too.



myhabit.com have got this bag featured today.  Two sizes and lots of colours.  If you haven't shopped there before you need to sign up, or if you have Amazon account you use the same login.


----------



## Miss World

Thank you  I usually would consider buying online, but i am on holidays and they have the Everston in stock in the Chloe boutique here. They have Black, Blue, Beige and Coral, but only one or two pieces left of each color. The red and tan ones are currently sold out at their boutique. Below are pictures of the Chloe Everston in Beige, Blue, Black and Coral. All gorgeous!


----------



## crayonmashi

Blue!!! **BLUE IS THE WARMEST COLOR**


----------



## Miss World

crayonmashi said:


> Blue!!! **BLUE IS THE WARMEST COLOR**



Yes loving the blue more and more. The beige is beautiful in real life but not practical for my lifestyle.


----------



## mashedpotato

Miss World said:


> Hi, i searched this thread to see if there was any information about the brand new style Chloe Everston bag, but there doesn't seem to be a thread dedicated to this bag yet, so i thought i'd start a thread.
> 
> I have been eyeing this bag online and finally got to see it in real life and the leather is absolutely beautiful and thick and looks like it will wear and age really well. It has a structured look to it, but it slouches a bit making it look very cool and the bag isn't heavy at all. Plus it comes with a long strap that can be used on the shoulder or worn across the body.
> 
> I am buying this bag within the next couple of days, but can't decide if i should go for classic black, deep blue or beige in this Everston tote. I have a lot of black bags, so i thought i should try something different, but was wondering if blue handbags are versatile enough to wear with most outfits? If anyone has any expereicne with blue bags from any brand would be great to hear your thoughts. If you guys help, would be much appreciated


Hello. Darker Blue are versatile. Lighter ones needs to be matched up with the wear. From what I see on the pictures you have, it is darker blue. Blue is cool and awesome color. The final choice goes to you. Think wisely. Good luck.


----------



## Miss World

I decided to get the Chloe Everston bag in blue. I always buy black bags so this year i decided to add more color to my handbag collection. I saw the blue in the Chloe campaign advertisements and fell in love. The official color is called Factory Blue. It is a very deep dark blue. Sometimes it looks navy blue and other times it looks peacock blue depending on how bright the lighting is. I absolutely love the quality of the leather on these bags. The pebbled, thick leather is really lovely and durable. 

I added three photos, one photo of the bag sitting in my car on a sunny day and the other photo is taken inside. The last photo is from the official Chloe advertising campaign.


----------



## dcampbell

This is gorgeous Miss World!!! Congrats on a lovely bag [emoji3]


----------



## Miss World

Thank you, the blue and beige ones where 40% off this week too, i was very lucky


----------



## crayonmashi

Miss World said:


> Thank you, the blue and beige ones where 40% off this week too, i was very lucky



lucky you!! congrats!!!! now we gotta see some mod shots


----------



## LuvManoloB

Congrats! I have the Everston in blush and I love it!! Hands down one of my favorite Chloe bags. I ended up getting it on sale at Nordstrom a month or two ago.


----------



## coivcte

Miss World said:


> Thank you, the blue and beige ones where 40% off this week too, i was very lucky



Congrats, the Factory Blue looks very pretty and versatile! May I ask if the bag itself is heavy?


----------



## cashmyjiro

Miss World said:


> I decided to get the Chloe Everston bag in blue. I always buy black bags so this year i decided to add more color to my handbag collection. I saw the blue in the Chloe campaign advertisements and fell in love. The official color is called Factory Blue. It is a very deep dark blue. Sometimes it looks navy blue and other times it looks peacock blue depending on how bright the lighting is. I absolutely love the quality of the leather on these bags. The pebbled, thick leather is really lovely and durable.
> 
> I added three photos, one photo of the bag sitting in my car on a sunny day and the other photo is taken inside. The last photo is from the official Chloe advertising campaign.


Hi  I’ve came across this bag recently in the nude colour and was thinking of buying it but don’t actually see a lot about it on here or you tube. Can I ask what you thought of the bag? Did you like it 
Thanks x


----------



## Roie55

When i started my Chloe collection i only had colours - i didnt own a black bag at all for years. I do wear mostly black as well. The blue is a great choice. It elevates the style quite a lot. Congrats.


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

cashmyjiro said:


> Hi  I’ve came across this bag recently in the nude colour and was thinking of buying it but don’t actually see a lot about it on here or you tube. Can I ask what you thought of the bag? Did you like it
> Thanks x


If you’re still pondering this bag (I know the post is old), I own this bag in the blush nude. Absolutey love it. The leather is a durable pebble. The shoulder strap is comfortable. The interior is spacious with two pockets, on that zips and the other does not. The color and mild change in hue from the handle to the body creates a beautiful contrast. It’s sophisticated, interesting and I always receive a ton of compliments when I wear it out. While I’m extremely biased on the bag and brand as a whole, I’d say it’s one of their more underrated bags and I simply don’t know why. Exemplary craftsmanship, elegance and style.


----------

